# Lamb-help!



## Evie91 (7 April 2020)

I’ve acquired a lamb- it was two days old when he arrived,now four days old.

Currently bottle feeding five times a day. Feed merchant is going to band tail and bits when delivers feed on Friday.  

I’m on the lookout for a friend for him.

Took him for a walk in the garden three times today, to get fresh air. He is sleeping in a stable, on straw with covered dog bed, heater and fan heater. He has water available in a shallow dish, straw and a bit of hay on the floor.

Ive registered with Defra for CPH. 

Any advice on how to successfully rear him much appreciated!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2020)

OMG, I am so jealous. Sorry no advice but I am going to miss my lamb feeding and cuddling this year. We were supposed to go on holiday friday. 

Pics please when you get chance. What have you called him?


----------



## SOS (7 April 2020)

Make sure he gets banded by a week old. It’s illegal to band male lambs for the purpose of castrations without anaesthetic if they are over a week old.

Sheep like friends and love dying. Get some more to help you both! Any more specific advice I will try answer. Getting a small holder or farmer friend is really useful when it comes to foot trimming, worming, shearing etc. As can always pop yours over when they are doing these things.


----------



## Evie91 (7 April 2020)

He’s called Peter. He’s very friendly, went for a walk today on a lead and harness! 
He will be banded on Friday  
I am looking for a friend for him currently.
A chap has sheep across the road, so may have to befriend him!
Thank you


----------



## Evie91 (7 April 2020)

P.s I won’t post a pic, I can barely take one!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 April 2020)

Shameful behaviour, I need a lamb fix. I hope you find a friend for Peter, maybe Paul?! 😆


----------



## Evie91 (7 April 2020)

I’m on the look out for Piper!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 April 2020)

I have a small black lamb, smallest of triplets, still on mum but not doing well, the other two are much bigger and getting the lion's share of the milk.  He is older than yours born 21 Mar but still tiny and no idea if he would take to a bottle.  If you want to take a gamble on him you are welcome to him.  I am just over the border into Northamptonshire.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 April 2020)

Evie91 said:



			He’s called Peter. He’s very friendly, went for a walk today on a lead and harness!
He will be banded on Friday  
I am looking for a friend for him currently.
A chap has sheep across the road, so may have to befriend him!
Thank you 

Click to expand...


I wouldn't have his tail banded, it's not really necessary and they do find the process traumatic enough without that added pain in the tail.


----------



## This pony rocks (8 April 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I wouldn't have his tail banded, it's not really necessary and they do find the process traumatic enough without that added pain in the tail.
		
Click to expand...

though you will find especially in the spring when the grass is rich they tend to get *very*  messy bottoms that can cause discomfort for them and are harder to sheer with a long tail
may i ask what breed he is/


----------



## twiggy2 (8 April 2020)

I see both banded and non banded in my line of work, personally I would band but as soon as they are up on their feet feeding well would be my preference.
A long tail can get mucky and they can end up with fly strike from that area, especially bottle fed lambs seem to get shitty back ends, changes in grass can cause it as can very prolonged wet grass (weather), I would rather band a tail than deal with maggots.


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2020)

Where are you?  I am in the Scottish Borders and am likely to have plenty of pets in the next few weeks.  
What breed is your lamb?  We don’t dock the tails of hill breeds as the tail is generally needed as a draft excluder in various situations.


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2020)

If you have a neighbour or local farmer/shepherd who’s willing to give you some advice/help then grab the offer with both hands.


----------



## twiggy2 (8 April 2020)

Moobli said:



			Where are you?  I am in the Scottish Borders and am likely to have plenty of pets in the next few weeks. 
What breed is your lamb?  We don’t dock the tails of hill breeds as the tail is generally needed as a draft excluder in various situations.
		
Click to expand...

You don't dock your hills stock at all?
Around here they all do, they don't tend to get as shitty as the low lying stock on the richer grass, they do leave thwm pretty long most places I work though and they leave tups and rig lambs tails long.


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Thank you all for replies, just at work so having a quick peak here but will reply properly later.
Errin could you message me whereabouts you are please? If too far I’ll give him a miss but if doable distance with lockdown I might be interested 
I’m in Midlands 
Think he might be a Texel - he’s big!
Will reply again later, thanks all!


----------



## SOS (8 April 2020)

Just remembered there is a lovely supportive Facebook group called Ladies who lamb. That might be worth a join!


----------



## peanut (8 April 2020)

Texels are lovely .  I'm so envious!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 April 2020)

Evie91 said:



			Errin could you message me whereabouts you are please? If too far I’ll give him a miss but if doable distance with lockdown
		
Click to expand...

Hi Evie,  I have attempted to PM you and totally failed, don't know what I am doing wrong.  Anyway, I am in Rugby and the lamb is at Barby, 5 miles away.  As I said I have no idea if he will drink off a bottle.  He is a scrawny little thing at the moment.  He is an Easy Care so should shed his fleece.  His tail isn't banded, no wool = no need.  His bits are done.
If you are close enough and willing to take a risk on him you are very welcome to have him.  I really can't spare the time to hand rear a lamb.  If I could bring him home I might have done but one on its own is never good.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 April 2020)

Ooohh, what I remember Evie91 wouldn't be that far away. Here's hoping this could actually happen. 🐑🐑


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			You don't dock your hills stock at all?
Around here they all do, they don't tend to get as shitty as the low lying stock on the richer grass, they do leave thwm pretty long most places I work though and they leave tups and rig lambs tails long.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry should have said the blackies.  Historically I think they had the ends taken off but not now.  The Cheviots are banded at the hock.  Herdys and Swaledales aren’t docked.


----------



## Woodsy94 (8 April 2020)

I’m in the same boat as you, we took on a lamb who was abandoned in our horse Feild 😢 as the mum had died so we took her on.. we bottle fed her same as you, and then when a little bit older she had some pellets that we got off Amazon. She loves them! She thinks she is one of the dogs because she was hand reared at home.. 😂😂 If you want any advice feel free too ask and will help best I can as we had too learn ourselfs too 😂 have attached pic for everyone too see!


----------



## This pony rocks (8 April 2020)

peanut said:



			Texels are lovely .  I'm so envious!
		
Click to expand...

texels are my favrioute


----------



## Rokele55 (8 April 2020)

We had lots of tame lambs as children and loved it, will never forget the smell. They were usually picked up on the knacker round half dead and if mum could resuscitate with a tube, colostrum and possibly brandy we kept them to saleable or edible age (we had a few calves the same way). They generally lived in the kitchen to start with and were given strange names. They used to come out hound exercise which was great fun, they really thought they were part of the pack. Then we ate them!


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Thanks all for your replies. Pic posted is lovely!
Errin - thanks so much for the offer (and I do know where Barsby is, as sometimes go to Tower farm) but I’ve been delivered a companion this afternoon.I was very tempted by your little lamb but don’t think I have time to teach one to bottle feed. Saying that the one I have is half the size of Peter, a week old and bottle trained BUT didn’t want me to feed her, so basically had to pin her down, she eventually drank most not all milk.
It seems Peter has spoiled me- he drinks all of his milk and follows me around, we’ve been in the garden a few times with the dogs. I think Piper is looking for her ‘mum’. I have a lot to learn!
I wouldn’t say she is scouring in the true sense of the word but her poop is a puddle- assume she is stressed so will see how she goes but any advice appreciated. Bit of a palaver as they are both of different brands of milk.
when should they have creep pellets?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 April 2020)

Evie, you can start them on creep pellets as soon as they will eat them.  Some take to them well others take longer. Not sure what to recommend about the loose motions.  If it was one of mine I have a drench I can give them but you wouldn't want a whole bottle for one dose.  It is something called Spectam.  I have it to dose them with as soon as they are born and it is also for scours.  You said there was a sheep farmer across the road, they might have some.  Literally only need a couple of squirts.  If it wasn't for the current restrictions I would bring some over and dose her for you.
Hope she goes on alright.  I find some lambs get very tame and stay tame, others never do and revert to 'wild' once back with other sheep.  Some can become downright nuisances as they won't leave you alone.  My old boy that I lost at 12 about a month ago was hand reared in the house and stayed very friendly all his life, hence why he lived to 12.  Still much missed.  All the best and feel free to ask for advice any time.


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Not sure what to do about banding either now! Was told it’s a welfare issue to leave tail long. Pipers is very long. Peter‘s is hock length. Saw how it’s also done on Yorkshire vet and made a feel a bit sick!


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Thanks Errin- I‘ve got pellets on order for Friday. they have straw and I’ve put some hay in. Was taking Peter for a walk three times a day but leaving him in with Piper for now. I was thinking of building a small pen over the weekend so they could be on the grass- would that be a good idea?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 April 2020)

Evie91 said:



			Not sure what to do about banding either now! Was told it’s a welfare issue to leave tail long. Pipers is very long. Peter‘s is hock length. Saw how it’s also done on Yorkshire vet and made a feel a bit sick!
		
Click to expand...


If you are going to be able to keep an eye on them when they are adult, which you should be able to if they are hand-reared, there will be no welfare issue.  There is an argument that there could be if they are left to fend for themselves on the moors.

  None of our 6 pet lambs had their tails banded and they don't get particularly messy.  If they get mucky back ends, it's the wool on their haunches, that catches the mess, not their tails.


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Thanks for that. Peter already has huge testicles (well I think so for a small lamb), so thinking may get them removed by a vet rather than banded! At least then he can had pain killers!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 April 2020)

If he is still under a week old, get them banded.  Yes it hurts but not for long.  It could be months before any vet is willing to do it and he could be a real pest by then especially as you have a girl too.  By all means leave his tail but be prepared to clip the wool off if necessary.  A pen on the lawn is a good idea.  At my old house I had several on the lawn one year.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 April 2020)

I demand pics now there are two of them, PLEASE! 😍


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

Thanks for advice on banding. 

Sorry few more questions- what am I best to make the pen out of?

Little ewe doesn’t want to feed, had to force her last feed, she sucked a tiny bit but most went down her or me - took forty mins and not sure how much she actually had. Her little hear was pounding.She’s bright in herself, plays with the other, explores etc but can’t get her to drink. she is tiny, half his size and supposedly older. Pretty sure she is stressed. Poop was better this evening, just soft rather than puddle.

Would  I be ok to swap her to his milk formula? as currently making two formulas.

He’s no problem drinking. In the end I had to remove him as he would have her milk too if given half the chance! He is a wonderful little character. She’s only just arrived, lost her mum, then her human, car journey and to me. He wasn’t phased but younger when he came. Hoping her hunger in the morning encourages her to suck! Steep learning curve for me.


----------



## Evie91 (8 April 2020)

I would not be able to post a pic- I’ve seen the instructions before, get to the download photobucket thing and mind switches off!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 April 2020)

Is it just that the different milks are just different brands?  You could try mixing them together, get them both on that. Some lambs can be very difficult about bottle feeding.  One year when we were farming I ended up with about 30 to hand rear.  One flatly refused to suck so I was having to tube him.  However he refused to swallow the tube too, kept ending up in the wrong place.  Lost him to fluid in his lungs. 
If you send me your pics I will try and load them for you.


----------



## Evie91 (9 April 2020)

Different brands Of milk. She was a bit better this morning- pretty sure she had three quarters of a bottle, still had to force her, but she did suck and definitely less mess. She is quite petite, her head is half the size of his.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 April 2020)

I would start mixing the milk so that they are on the same.  Far too much faff to make up seperate bottles.  It will all be basically the same, just different brand names.  I have often had to switch brands due to having to buy what was available, never had any problems.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 April 2020)

How much are you giving at each feed?


----------



## Evie91 (9 April 2020)

The boy - 6 days old 300ml five times a day. He’s on a litre and a half a day and has been since I had him- he’s huge and according to him never full. Bring careful not to over feed him.
The girl - one week old 200ml five times a day- i know she should have one litre over the course of five feeds but I struggl to feed her so give bit extra for wastage and even then she doesn’t finish.
Any idea as to how I can make a lamb proof pen? Took them out for a walk today but would like to have them out for longer and work too.
Errin- no idea how you managed 30- I’ve my hands full with two!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 April 2020)

It was a nightmare!!  I did get them onto big self feeding buckets twice a day as they got older and we used racks to put bottles in for the younger ones.  Was just one long round of cleaning, mixing and refilling.  The milk back then, late 80'3 early 90's smelt pretty disgusting too.  Just as they were getting to nearly weaned two of the biggest healthiest looking ones dropped dead.  Infuriating.
This is why I prefer not to hand rear any more, too much hard work.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (10 April 2020)

How are the lambs Evie?  Hope the little girl is cooperating now.


----------



## Evie91 (10 April 2020)

They are fab. Tails and Peters testicles banded today. Took them to local feed merchant who is also very experienced farmer and they suggested I did tails and castrate and did it there and then.I was in a real dilemma about it but  I trust their judgement. They also gave Piper something for her sloppy poo, was slightly better this afternoon. Was very worried about Peter as he was obviously uncomfortable with the castration but picked up after an hour or so.Have some creep pellets, bigger bottles, more straw and some hay.
Both feeding well. Took them in the garden again this afternoon, no need for leads as they follow me, but they do both wear a harness in case I need to clip them on!
Absolutely love them, both such different characters. Peter loves a fuss. Piper is a live wire! 
Made a small pen to give them some time in the garden. Have the best pic of the lambs and dogs together but unfortunately can’t post!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (10 April 2020)

Good news, everything going in the right direction.  Well done.


----------



## Evie91 (10 April 2020)

Thank you, just hope they stay well. Have given them a bit of hay and a  sprinkle of creep feed.


----------



## Evie91 (12 April 2020)

More help please?
just been reading up about bloat - it says lambs should not be fed warm milk after a few days old. Mine are one week old but I’m still feeding warm- will this be ok?


----------



## Evie91 (12 April 2020)

It also says I should include yoghurt in each feed?


----------



## bonny (12 April 2020)

I wouldn’t give them yogurt or anything else added to their milk as long as they are healthy. Hopefully they will start nibbling on hard feed soon if they haven’t already and I think they will be fine on cold milk now. How is the little one feeding now ?


----------



## Evie91 (12 April 2020)

Do they have to have it cold? I’d prefer to serve warm but obviously don’t want bloat. 
little one is doing well, she feeds really well just difficult to get her on the bottle as she gets so keen, she kind of misses the teat, goes for my leg, butts Peter, then jumps at the bottle etc. Once she’s on she’s fine, but takes a couple of seconds to get to that point.
ive put some hay and creep feed in but they don’t seem interested. In the garden they seem to prefer to lick soil than eat grass- being vigilant to make sure they are not near anything poisonous- but they did spend a bit of time eating moss off a tree- figured that was ok, as in a field with their mums they’d like do the same.


----------



## bonny (12 April 2020)

Sounds like you are doing great x


----------



## Errin Paddywack (13 April 2020)

I can't say I have had a problem with feeding warm milk.  Only time I had a serious problem with bloat was when I was adding beet pulp to their feed, this was weaned lambs though.


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Ok, will carry on with warm. One more thing I’ve also read they should be weaned abruptly at 5 weeks to avoid bloat?  but the farmer I know continues giving warm milk a couple of times a day- they are closed  for bank holiday so will give them a call later in the week. I just like to plan ahead!
we now have a routine of out free ranging with husband and I for an hour after mid morning feed and then and hour in pen with me sat near them after mid afternoon feed. May have to change when back to work this week, but then on a week off. Building up to having them out on their own at a month old in the paddock, out in the day if weather is fine and in at night. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## Moobli (13 April 2020)

We continue to feed lukewarm milk so wouldn’t worry about that too much, I think the key is not to over feed as lambs tend to be greedy little so and so’s.  Offer creep as soon as they’ll eat it and fresh water but we usually top up with warm milk if they are looking hungry.
Sounds like you’re doing a grand job.


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Thank you- they have creep feed but currently show no interest And some hay which I think they may be nibbling but hard to tell as don’t have a rack and it could just be strewn around the stable. 
Enjoying looking after them, much more than my day job but husband pointed out if I was ‘farming’ proper I’d have more than two and they would end up going for meat, so two as pets it is.


----------



## Moobli (13 April 2020)

Ours take an age to eat creep and hay too and have to be hungry.  It’s great if one starts as they do tend to learn from each other.  I always enjoy the pets until you end up with as many as this 🙈


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

OMG my husband would go nuts!! Love the calf!! I believe you can bucket feed one of them......That is my ideal set up, you are very fortunate, often admire barns like that- other folk admire nice houses, I always admire big barns and day dream about multiple uses, for my lottery lifestyle!
Where did you get the fencing from? My temp pen is made out of orange plastic stuff, but can only use under my supervision as they put feet, try and stick head through etc and will break it when they get stronger. Would like some like yours


----------



## Moobli (13 April 2020)

Evie91 said:



			OMG my husband would go nuts!! Love the calf!! I believe you can bucket feed one of them......That is my ideal set up, you are very fortunate, often admire barns like that- other folk admire nice houses, I always admire big barns and day dream about multiple uses, for my lottery lifestyle!
Where did you get the fencing from? My temp pen is made out of orange plastic stuff, but can only use under my supervision as they put feet, try and stick head through etc and will break it when they get stronger. Would like some like yours
		
Click to expand...

My husband is head shepherd on a large estate so thankfully we are well set up for scenarios like this.  Not often we get just as many as we had that year (2013) as we’d had an awful winter/spring.  Ours are part of a mobile sheep pen set but just normal wooden sheep hurdles are good too.  Solway Recycling supply all kinds of lambing gear but are pretty expensive.  Think our pens came from Scotpen.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (13 April 2020)

I usually just keep feeding as long as they will take it and/or till the milk powder runs out.  Gradually reducing the number of feeds till down to two, then reducing the quantity they have.  As these are pets rather than commercial I can't see the point in weaning at 5 weeks.  I have never had any that I would have considered weaning so early.  They would have to be eating a lot of lamb creep and hay/grass.
Have you got a rack for your bottles?  Makes it much easier if you have as once they have become accustomed to it then you just drop the bottles in and leave them to it.


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Ok, thanks for the advice, will continue with warm milk, have the time so will continue to split over five feeds for now, probably for the next week, then rejig my times the next week for four feeds a day. they are both on a litre and a half a day now. He‘s twice the size of her though, so feel a bit sorry for him but have not fed more as don’t want to over feed. The farmer was impressed with the size of him, so not just me thinking he’s a big lad. They are both on 300ml five times a day.

No I don’t have any specialist equipment apart from the bottles, having to make do. Normally i‘d be out to nearest country store and have bought all supplies in preparation but just having to make do with what I’ve got for now.


----------



## Moobli (13 April 2020)

Have they had their first pneumonia jag (Ovivac P)?


----------



## Patterdale (13 April 2020)

They’ll definitely be fine with warm milk and you don’t need to add yogurt. What breed are they


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Moobli said:



			Have they had their first pneumonia jag (Ovivac P)?
		
Click to expand...

No they are both just over a week and farmer said to wait until a month old before vaccinations.
i aim to register them with a vet tomorrow if possible


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Patterdale said:



			They’ll definitely be fine with warm milk and you don’t need to add yogurt. What breed are they 

Click to expand...

I believe they are Texel’s.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 April 2020)

A pic would help with identification😃


----------



## Micky (6 May 2020)

FIrstly orphan lambs..yaay! Well done you for taking them on...I’m glad you’ve had the lad banded, makes life easier for you! The new little lamb, being little wouldn’t have drunk as much now as the big one, (different sizes drink different amounts) but sounds like you’ve got that sorted..you can drop feeding them to 4 times a day, just spread it out, or buy a feeder, (farm shop can advise) it will have two teats on it, have a warmer inside so you can make milk up and leave it heated for them to drink as and when thy want..however you’ll have to teach them how to use it,  it once they suss it, easy! Creep feed soon, wouldn’t imagine they will eat any just yet being so young but worth leaving out..you’ll have to worm them  probably mid/late summer...And keep an eye out for fly strike when it gets warm. You can make a pen out of anything, as long as they can’t jump out! They get v good at jumping! Also take them out for a nibble on grass too, if they want! Enjoy!


----------



## Evie91 (6 May 2020)

Thank you. They are now in their fifth week of life, four feeds a day. Eating a little creep, straw and hay but not much. I’ve made an outside pen in the paddock they will be going into when bigger - but only put them in when the suns out and it’s warmed up.  They go for two walks a day around my garden with the dogs- we’re out for half an hour at lunch and an hour in the evening, not constantly walking, we sit and have a few minutes and the young dog chases her ball. Peter loves playing with the dogs and chases my collie! Piper loves to run and jump, does the best springs and hops! They are such good entertainment value! 
They‘ve had first vaccinations. I’ve fly spray arriving today. They have been expensive - same as horses, cheap to buy expensive to keep- but only because everything comes in flock sized batches and I only have two lambs!


----------

